# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Hello from the RPI School of Architecture in Troy NY

## RpiArchshop

Hello!!  We have been tasked with finding Mobile Pin Up boards for our "Gallery" space.  The boards we have now are 8'x8'x8" and about 500 lbs.  An alternative is needed.

Panelock has been rejected.  Mila-wall is something else we are looking into.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  Building is not in the time line at the moment.  Keep in mind students will need to "pin" to the surface with T pins and tacks.

Thank you in advance for any assistance.

Bill

----------


## Chris Barber

Hi Bill,
I have redirected this thread to the Space Preparation section of the forum where similar topics are discussed. You should still be able to find your original post in the PACCIN Community section as well.

Fee free to post your question on the listserve too for quick exposure.

----------

